# Steward position



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Any body a steward in an afscme shop? I work for a local city and just got into the union 6 mnths ago we are about 500 strong with the diff departments. But it seems the city hall workers run the show and we get little representation... Other departments have stewards but we do not.. Nobody has ever came down and said"welcome to our local" its a shame really... 
I want to be involved. How should i tread? 

1. Keep my mouth shut cuz im new?
2. Voice my opinion cuz i pay dues and ask why we dont have a steward? Why dont they do a better job of initiating new employees?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

What did they say at the last 6 meetings that you attended? :whistling2:



Go in, introduce yourself, ask questions without accusing. Act curious and not demanding and it will go better, trust me. :thumbup:


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

If you guys are all under one union, you only need one shop steward.
If you were in the IBEW and the others in afscme, then I could see your need for representation.
It looks as if you have that already? Already have a steward?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

denny3992 said:


> Any body a steward in an afscme shop? I work for a local city and just got into the union 6 mnths ago we are about 500 strong with the diff departments. But it seems the city hall workers run the show and we get little representation... Other departments have stewards but we do not.. Nobody has ever came down and said"welcome to our local" its a shame really...
> I want to be involved. How should i tread?
> 
> 1. Keep my mouth shut cuz im new?
> 2. Voice my opinion cuz i pay dues and ask why we dont have a steward? Why dont they do a better job of initiating new employees?


 
I know I am about to get beat up for this BUT WHY IN HEAVENS NAME DO State, County and Municipal employees need a union


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

brian john said:


> I know I am about to get beat up for this BUT WHY IN HEAVENS NAME DO State, County and Municipal employees need a union


So they may collectively bargain.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

brian john said:


> I know I am about to get beat up for this BUT WHY IN HEAVENS NAME DO State, County and Municipal employees need a union


So they do not become political victims of regime changes.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Celtic said:


> So they do not become political victims of regime changes.


I thought it was so they could keep their overpaid, over bennifited, do no work, coffee drinking jobs they got through connections in a previous regime. :whistling2:


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

BBQ said:


> I thought it was so they could keep their overpaid, over bennifited, do no work, coffee drinking jobs they got through connections in a previous regime. :whistling2:


Isn't it funny how we all think that we are the only ones really working?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

big2bird said:


> Isn't it funny how we all think that we are the only ones really working?


Union or not you cannot compare the work product of a person working for profit making company with the work product of a person working on the taxpayers dime.

Don't try to BS, we all know municipal in house jobs get very little done in a day.


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

BBQ said:


> Union or not you cannot compare the work product of a person working for profit making company with the work product of a person working on the taxpayers dime.


Funny. I thought that was what you were doing.


----------



## Brother Noah (Jul 18, 2013)

denny3992 said:


> Any body a steward in an afscme shop? I work for a local city and just got into the union 6 mnths ago we are about 500 strong with the diff departments. But it seems the city hall workers run the show and we get little representation... Other departments have stewards but we do not.. Nobody has ever came down and said"welcome to our local" its a shame really...
> I want to be involved. How should i tread?
> 
> 1. Keep my mouth shut cuz im new?
> 2. Voice my opinion cuz i pay dues and ask why we dont have a steward? Why dont they do a better job of initiating new employees?


 I think Hackwork has some good points, try to be proactive in your union by attending meetings, etc. Many times you will be left to fend for your self in situations as what you describe. Education is your first line of defense learn how to get your contract, bi-laws, constitution labor laws etc. I wish you luck but when you put questions such as this on this board its best to stand back and watch the sparks fly from over zealous union members(like me) to staunch anti union hating loud mouths(no need to point fingers they are numerous, This part of electriciantalk.com is suppose to be about union topics but somehow always turns into a us versus them to the point a moderator shuts the thread down. Welcome to the site it does have loads of potential to be good entertainment and maybe even educational???


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

eejack said:


> So they may collectively piss and moan.


there fify


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

ampman said:


> there fify


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

HackWork said:


> What did they say at the last 6 meetings that you attended? :whistling2:
> 
> Go in, introduce yourself, ask questions without accusing. Act curious and not demanding and it will go better, trust me. :thumbup:


Nothing cant attend while on probation, this is the 1st i can attend as ur not in the local till off probation


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

John Valdes said:


> If you guys are all under one union, you only need one shop steward.
> If you were in the IBEW and the others in afscme, then I could see your need for representation.
> It looks as if you have that already? Already have a steward?


Each area has a steward cuz of different locations ie 

Cityhall
Streets
Publicworks
Water
Sanitary sewers
Recycling/waste


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

BBQ said:


> I thought it was so they could keep their overpaid, over bennifited, do no work, coffee drinking jobs they got through connections in a previous regime. :whistling2:


Plz keep it civil... If u dont have a reply to benefit, dont give a smart azz reply 

Thanks

Btw i work my azz off, dont drink coffee, and didnt know anyone special at my job


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Union or not you cannot compare the work product of a person working for profit making company with the work product of a person working on the taxpayers dime.
> 
> Don't try to BS, we all know municipal in house jobs get very little done in a day.


Btw i dont work for taxpayers.... In wastewater.....People pay a fee for our service..... No dif than a contractor....


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Union or not you cannot compare the work product of a person working for profit making company with the work product of a person working on the taxpayers dime.
> 
> Don't try to BS, we all know municipal in house jobs get very little done in a day.


U have no idea what i do... Esp what the shi+ hits the fan during flood conditions and fecal matter is everywhere...


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

ampman said:


> there fify


Glad you could make a solid contribution to the thread.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

denny3992 said:


> Nothing cant attend while on probation, this is the 1st i can attend as ur not in the local till off probation


I was just breaking balls, I haven't been to a union meeting in decades :whistling2:


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

BBQ said:


> Union or not you cannot compare the work product of a person working for profit making company with the work product of a person working on the taxpayers dime.
> 
> Don't try to BS, we all know municipal in house jobs get very little done in a day.


Actually you are right, it is unfair to compare, so why do you?

How about you find some method to back that BS statement of yours up?

I know the folks who work in NJ Deaf Mental Health Service, they get paid squat, work 80 hour weeks because the care about the disenfranchised they serve, work in miserable conditions and have to listen to peckerwoods like yourself bitch like little girls that they don't work.

You ain't in their league, so stop trying to compare yourself.


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

eejack said:


> So they may collectively bargain.


 for more of our tax dollars


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

HackWork said:


> I was just breaking balls, I haven't been to a union meeting in decades :whistling2:


 makes it easier to stab them in the back when you have never seen their face. :whistling2:


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

denny3992 said:


> Nothing cant attend while on probation, this is the 1st i can attend as ur not in the local till off probation


Do they give you work release?:whistling2:


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

ibuzzard said:


> Do they give you work release?:whistling2:


Thanks for contributing...


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

denny3992 said:


> Btw i dont work for taxpayers.... In wastewater.....People pay a fee for our service..... No dif than a contractor....


its' a tax people have no choice but to pay for waste water disposal , withhold the WW fee and see how long it takes the gov't to knock on your door


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

:thumbsup:


eejack said:


> Glad you could make a solid contribution to the thread.


:thumbsup:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

eejack said:


> Actually you are right, it is unfair to compare, so why do you?
> 
> How about you find some method to back that BS statement of yours up?
> 
> ...


It is telling that you has to go as far as health care service workers to try to make your point.:laughing:

I think most folks know I was talking about jobs like the members here do.

I stand by what I said, when someone works at a job that has no competition their work output will not be as high as people doing the same job with competitors trying to take those jobs. 

You can try to spin it but it is true.


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

When there is plenty of work these conversations would all be mute. Because there isn't(thank to our federal government) this discussion continues and we pick each other apart. Sounds like divide and conquer too me ?


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

BBQ said:


> It is telling that you has to go as far as health care service workers to try to make your point.:laughing:
> 
> I think most folks know I was talking about jobs like the members here do.
> 
> ...


I don't know of anyone who works for the government who does what we do.

You can backpedal all you want, but you waved your hand and declared whole segments of society as lazy. I contend they are not.

You also contend that folks who work for the government cannot lose their jobs, yet it happens all the time.

I went as far as the people I do know - those people just happen to out work you for less money. So that is what I 'know'. 

But what I have seen of competition in the workplace has more to do with back stabbing, self promotion, self aggrandizement and generally making everyone else look bad while making yourself look good - so I am not impressed nor do I agree with your assertion about work output, but I do understand your inflated view of yourself and your consistently putting down of everyone else.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Union or not you cannot compare the work product of a person working for profit making company with the work product of a person working on the taxpayers dime.
> 
> Don't try to BS, we all know municipal in house jobs get very little done in a day.


I have had more than one municipal job and in many instances you are correct.
But I made a concerted effort to actually find things to do when work was slow.
Like doing PM work and helping other crafts do their work.

You're blanket statement is wrong.


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

Maybe, just maybe, they are paid correctly, and the rest of us are underpaid.
The competition from China has depressed wages and the standard of living.
A true world economy will someday level the playing field. But not untill man has polluted the earth.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

John Valdes said:


> I have had more than one municipal job and in many instances you are correct.
> But I made a concerted effort to actually find things to do when work was slow.
> Like doing PM work and helping other crafts do their work.
> 
> You're blanket statement is wrong.


Well are you the last boy scout


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

ampman said:


> Well are you the last boy scout


Is it crazy to think that everyone wants to put in a good day's work?

Seriously - that is what folks are getting at here. 

Personally I believe most folks want get a good day's pay for a good day's effort. There are exceptions of course, but union, non-union, whatever, most folks are willing to do the job.

I find it sad that folks believe most people are lazy, it is an indictment on our society and we as mutual members of a skill trade ought to try to rise above that and show otherwise.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

eejack said:


> Is it crazy to think that everyone wants to put in a good day's work?
> 
> Seriously - that is what folks are getting at here.
> 
> ...


I agree but in my experience a municipal workers definition of a hards for and your and my definition if a hards work are vastly different.


----------



## pjmurph2002 (Sep 18, 2009)

big2bird said:


> Isn't it funny how we all think that we are the only ones really working?


 

You hit the nail on the head with that statement!!!


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

pjmurph2002 said:


> You hit the nail on the head with that statement!!!


I don't, I walk by construction sites and thank my lucky stars I made the decision 38 years ago to get into a different field other than back breaking construction. Construction is hard, a-holes and elbows going at it 8 for 8 in all weather humping heavy material, tools and just hard work.


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

brian john said:


> I don't, I walk by construction sites and thank my lucky stars I made the decision 38 years ago to get into a different field other than back breaking construction. Construction is hard, a-holes and elbows going at it 8 for 8 in all weather humping heavy material, tools and just hard work.


Yes it is. That is why I started doing shows when I turned 50. Now I just carry and lay/wind up 80 lb cables all day. :laughing: Yep. Ima dumb azz. (3 1/2 yrs to go)


----------



## rufusTfirefly (Jul 19, 2013)

I was an Afscme steward for the City of Tulsa 911 center once upon a time. It was a totally different animal than trade unions like the IBEW. In my experience it was hard to create a solidarity between city employees in different departments since we faced entirely different issues on the job. We all had seperate bargaining agreements. There is a definate need for unions in large municipalities, as we were constantly dealing with supervision actions that violated contract.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

rufusTfirefly said:


> I was an Afscme steward for the City of Tulsa 911 center once upon a time. It was a totally different animal than trade unions like the IBEW. In my experience it was hard to create a solidarity between city employees in different departments since we faced entirely different issues on the job. We all had seperate bargaining agreements. There is a definate need for unions in large municipalities, as we were constantly dealing with supervision actions that violated contract.


Thanks for actually contributing useful info.... 39 replies to post... And a handful of useful replies.....


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

denny3992 said:


> Thanks for actually contributing useful info.... 39 replies to post... And a handful of useful replies.....


 
2,462 post and you're just figuring this out. Welcome to ET, where discussions mimic life 10% substance a lot of side tracking and some BS'ing.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

brian john said:


> 2,462 post and you're just figuring this out. Welcome to ET, where discussions mimic life 10% substance a lot of side tracking and some BS'ing.


Just hate when an honest union question gets nonunion people bashing it.... Dont reply if u dont like unions simple as that


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

denny3992 said:


> Just hate when an honest union question gets nonunion people bashing it.... Don't reply if u don't like unions simple as that


It is not that simple.

Everyone posting here are ET members and this particular section is not locked to open shop workers, it like other sections is open to all members.

It was set up to discuss union topics and as much as this might shock you not all union topics are going to be sweet and rosy. 

Oh and I am operate a union shop


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

ampman said:


> Well are you the last boy scout


No. There are many people that work hard every day in these type jobs.



brian john said:


> Oh and I am operate a union shop


Sometimes I wonder?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> No. There are many people that work hard every day in these type jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I wonder?


I have no problem with that.

I am an American but I do not blindly think my country is right about everything, nor do we belong everywhere.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

denny3992 said:


> Just hate when an honest union question gets nonunion people bashing it.... Dont reply if u dont like unions simple as that


This section is troll bait. Union bashers, BJ included, come here constantly and bash unionism and workers in general. They whine a lot when called on it and claim that 'how come you just keep calling us trolls' but in truth, that is the response they are looking for.

I honestly believe there is a game out there - you get points for making certain kinds of posts and bonus points when someone calls you things. I can see no other reason for otherwise intelligent folks to make such moronic posts.

If it ain't unions it is government. At least it is predictable. Monotonous, but it follows a beat.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

eejack said:


> This section is troll bait. Union bashers, BJ included, come here constantly and bash unionism and workers in general. They whine a lot when called on it and claim that 'how come you just keep calling us trolls' but in truth, that is the response they are looking for.
> 
> I honestly believe there is a game out there - you get points for making certain kinds of posts and bonus points when someone calls you things. I can see no other reason for otherwise intelligent folks to make such moronic posts.
> 
> *If it ain't unions it is government. At least it is predictable. Monotonous, but it follows a beat.*


I am not whining, I am saying this section is not just supposed to be pro union it is union good and bad. 

That you are to blind to realize there is good and bad in the union shows your lack of an open mind on this subject. Shame

So if it is so boring why do you honor us with your presence?


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

brian john said:


> I am not whining, I am saying this section is not just supposed to be pro union it is union good and bad.
> 
> That you are to blind to realize there is good and bad in the union shows your lack of an open mind on this subject. Shame
> 
> So if it is so boring why do you honor us with your presence?


I am not blind to anything BJ and it is not an issue of it being pro union, but it is an issue of it being union bashing central. 

Go find a thread that does not have bashing in the first 5 posts.

You are so fired up to do the 'good and bad in the union' routine that you don't even read the OP anymore - just post some inane tripe and pretend you have facts to back it up.

Predictable.

Yes, I find you boring BJ, so much so I ignore your posts for the most part. I didn't even read yours here until just now - I just saw you posted and did the math...BJ + union topics = belittling someone for something.

Turns out I was right.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

eejack said:


> I am not blind to anything BJ and it is not an issue of it being pro union, but it is an issue of it being union bashing central.
> 
> Go find a thread that does not have bashing in the first 5 posts.
> 
> ...


Then please by all means put me on your ignore list, I would feel proud that you honor me with that position.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

brian john said:


> Then please by all means put me on your ignore list, I would feel proud that you honor me with that position.


Outside of the community sections your posts are worth reading. That is the shame of it. Otherwise helpful and intelligent until it comes to your politics.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Don't mind eejack, he gets mad when someone has a different view than what his BA tells him to have. 

The union is perfect. Don't say anything different, that's all this section should be for. Anyone with any difference of opinion is a troll.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

eejack said:


> Outside of the community sections your posts are worth reading. That is the shame of it. Otherwise helpful and intelligent until it comes to your politics.


But my politics are eclectic, I do not fit anyones mold. Liberal here conservative there, neither party wants me.


----------



## Wirescraper (Nov 27, 2011)

I think you guys are agreeing with each others points, but are still fixated on being disagreeable, .....I'm confused, somewhere along the line though someone mentioned being overpaid, now that is ridiculous.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Wirescraper said:


> I think you guys are agreeing with each others points, but are still fixated on being disagreeable, .....I'm confused, somewhere along the line though someone mentioned being overpaid, now that is ridiculous.


IMO no one is over paid, if they can negotiate the wage and win it is theirs.

I know I am underpaid.


----------



## Brother Noah (Jul 18, 2013)

brian john said:


> But my politics are eclectic, I do not fit anyones mold. Liberal here conservative there, neither party wants me.


 I agree Brian you have been utile in some cases but just as you state there is good and bad in unions, I remember a post you put on this site about your manpower working through Labor day and I questioned if you had permission and you posted that you did. I dropped it here on this site but did contact Ed Hill(this is the only person who can okay any one in OUR IBEW to work Labor day with out charges being filed) and that would only be a danger to life and limb! Brother Ed Hill never heard from you and or your firm. I find humor with the rhetoric of anti union mentality that is used on this site that has not even been used for many years or is just plain lies. Now Brian you brag about being a union contractor but the truth is what your specialty shop does is more beneficial to be union for the said contractor to make more money. As far as you knowing right from wrong or the inside scope of how OUR IBEW works you Brian are lost. I personally appreciate any union contractor who does not abuse his workers which by what I know you do not. Brian you are a contractor not a Brother you seem lost when you try to present your self as something your not.
The future Brother who started this post seems to me to desire to do what is right not just in the union but as far as human rights for workers, if you can not find resolve through the local call your department of labor, as a last resort call NLRB and for better or worse you will find a solution.
Oh yeah and its strange how my password would not work any longer and I had to reapply for this site?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I stand by my statement the last thing government workers is a union. And that ain't anti-union THAT IS A FACT!

2nd Why would Ed Hill know who I am? With 20 some employees I doubt I am a drop in the ocean of union contractors.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Brother Noah said:


> I dropped it here on this site but did contact Ed Hill(this is the only person who can okay any one in OUR IBEW to work Labor day with out charges being filed) and that would only be a danger to life and limb!


No. 

No, you didn't and no you don't need Ed Hill's permission to work Labor Day. 

You might need your local's permission ( I know in my CBA for local 164 contractors need to notify the Business Manager when working holidays ) but the IO certainly has nothing at all to do with day to day anything.


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

eejack said:


> No.
> 
> No, you didn't and no you don't need Ed Hill's permission to work Labor Day.
> 
> You might need your local's permission ( I know in my CBA for local 164 contractors need to notify the Business Manager when working holidays ) but the IO certainly has nothing at all to do with day to day anything.


I am sorry Noah. I worked 19 hrs Sunday that lapped into Labor Day. The BA stopped by the job, and could care less.
I also had the largest check in my 35 year career.


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Don't mind eejack, he gets mad when someone has a different view than what his BA tells him to have.
> 
> The union is perfect. Don't say anything different, that's all this section should be for. Anyone with any difference of opinion is a troll.


Hack. I see both sides of this, and it gets tiring. Any outsider that reads here would think all union members are overpaid thugs that drink coffee all day. It's simply not true.
Conversely, reading all the non union posts, you would think all non union contractors here smoke pot all day, sound like Cletus, and brag here about gouging customers with inflated prices while learning how to wire a house from a public forum.
Flame on dudes, but if you want to stereotype all union members, prepare for your turn.(I know I cannot win here, but I can still have fun).:laughing:


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

brian john said:


> I stand by my statement the last thing government workers is a union. And that ain't anti-union THAT IS A FACT!


Not a fact, that's an opinion.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

HackWork said:


> I was just breaking balls, I haven't been to a union meeting in decades :whistling2:


I stopped going when absolutely nothing they said ever panned out , lol ! " there's a big job here , that's gonna take 50+ plus guys , and there's another job here that's gonna take 100 guys . The bench Is gonna be clear in 6 months . You'll be able to write your own ticket , with all the over time there will be " ! I foolishly believed a lot of it early on until some time would go by , and no mention of these big " bench clearing " jobs was ever made again , lol ? They just sort of disappeared ? Maybe went out for re-bid and lost to an open shop , who knows ?


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

denny3992 said:


> Any body a steward in an afscme shop? I work for a local city and just got into the union 6 mnths ago we are about 500 strong with the diff departments. But it seems the city hall workers run the show and we get little representation... Other departments have stewards but we do not.. Nobody has ever came down and said"welcome to our local" its a shame really...
> I want to be involved. How should i tread?
> 
> 1. Keep my mouth shut cuz im new?
> 2. Voice my opinion cuz i pay dues and ask why we dont have a steward? Why dont they do a better job of initiating new employees?


I agree with most of the comments. Go to the meetings , ask questions ( without being too pushy ) and act interested in making improvements . Any organized union needs someone the guys can go to with problems ( steward ) and lets face it , you'll end being at the head of a complaint department ! I was never interested in the drama that can come from that position . A selling point used to be that the steward was the last guy on the job . I've seen that to not be true on more than one occasion . An incompetent s--t stirrer ( steward ) can get laid off almost as quick as a journeyman . Best of luck to you !


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

denny3992 said:


> Plz keep it civil... If u dont have a reply to benefit, dont give a smart azz reply
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Btw i work my azz off, dont drink coffee, and didnt know anyone special at my job


Yea, didn't know anybody, from that client you worked for, to get your job. :whistling2:


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

pudge565 said:


> Yea, didn't know anybody, from that client you worked for, to get your job. :whistling2:


I have had 3 municipal jobs in my career. Good jobs.

City of Hollywood FL. (electrician)
South FL. Water Mgmt. District. (electrician)
Spartanburg SC County. (electrician)

In not one instance did I know anyone to help me get on.

In the first case Hollywood, I passed a civil service exam and was hired within a month.
Second case I responded to a newspaper ad for "Industrial Electrician".
Third, another news paper ad.

It is not always as some might see it. In hindsight, had I kept either of those two first jobs, I would be sitting pretty about now.

So, you do not need to know anyone to get a job like this.
My license helped me get the third job.


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> I have had 3 municipal jobs in my career. Good jobs.
> 
> City of Hollywood FL. (electrician)
> South FL. Water Mgmt. District. (electrician)
> ...


I wasn't saying that you DO need to know someone to get in, but I know Denny had worked there as a sub and they liked his work, I'd be willing to bet that helped a lot in getting it. Denny is a good guy and qualified for what he does. I hope to find a job like his someday, that I can enjoy going to everyday.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

pudge565 said:


> I wasn't saying that you DO need to know someone to get in, but I know Denny had worked there as a sub and they liked his work, I'd be willing to bet that helped a lot in getting it. Denny is a good guy and qualified for what he does. I hope to find a job like his someday, that I can enjoy going to everyday.


I see. I did not understand.
I too hope you can find something like this. I was young and stupid when I had those two jobs back home in Miami.
I was more interested in girls and partying.

I was so stupid. I guess things happen for a reason. Good luck and get your license! A license will at least get your foot in the door.


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> I see. I did not understand.
> I too hope you can find something like this. I was young and stupid when I had those two jobs back home in Miami.
> I was more interested in girls and partying.
> 
> I was so stupid. I guess things happen for a reason. Good luck and get your license! A license will at least get your foot in the door.


Pa has no statewide license so most places I don't need one. The city near me I can't sit unless I've completed an apprenticeship or worked for a master for 8 years.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

HackWork said:


> I was just breaking balls, I haven't been to a union meeting in decades :whistling2:


your still on probation? :laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

big2bird said:


> Not a fact, that's an opinion.


 
OF COURSE, but where we differ is my opinions are FACTs, and your opinions are just that opinions.:laughing::laughing::laughing::no:

B2B one thing many here seem to forget is I am management, my view and opinions are going to be different than the rank and file, but none the less valid as a member in the overall association of worker and management.

Noah likes to point out my lack of knowledge about the IBEW, well most of that is because I am successful without that knowledge, I spent my time learning about the trade and business, than the boning up on the IBEW. 

It takes all kinds to make the world spin and a good cross section of those people expressing their opinion should be seen as a positive not a negative.


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

brian john said:


> OF COURSE, but where we differ is my opinions are FACTs, and your opinions are just that opinions.:laughing::laughing::laughing::no:
> 
> B2B one thing many here seem to forget is I am management, my view and opinions are going to be different than the rank and file, but none the less valid as a member in the overall association of worker and management.
> 
> ...


No worries BJ. You and I can take the same plane anyday. (As long as I'm flying). :laughing:


----------



## Brother Noah (Jul 18, 2013)

big2bird said:


> No worries BJ. You and I can take the same plane anyday. (As long as I'm flying). :laughing:


Now that's some funny stuff there! Brian I merely was trying to point out you come across as an authority (my opinion) on union issues that you really have little or no real knowledge of. I know that you are a hard working intelligent electrical contractor that for the most part wants to treat your employees good(as long as you get yours) but there are things in OUR IBEW that you have to be there to understand(or at least taken part in) just as I would expect the open shops have their world that they have had to deal with and I would have very little knowledge of. Now John Valdes I remember applying for unemployment for South Carolina ONCE (min wage at the time was $4.25) they mandated union people applied for at least 1 nonunion contractor every day(nonunion only specified 2 a day) They offered me a job where you had to have a state license(I did not at the time thank God) the scale was $4.25 and hr so bless you for taken those jobs. Bird I hold no ill will its something I hope I never have to do. Hows Richard doing with his new job and all?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Brother Noah said:


> > Now that's some funny stuff there! Brian I merely was trying to point out you come across as an authority (my opinion) on union issues that you really have little or no real knowledge of.
> 
> 
> I am not an authority I am OPINIONATED, big difference/
> ...


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

Brother Noah said:


> Hows Richard doing with his new job and all?


The transition was smooth, and so far, so good. I always thought he was a good guy and all.:thumbsup:


----------



## Brother Noah (Jul 18, 2013)

big2bird said:


> The transition was smooth, and so far, so good. I always thought he was a good guy and all.:thumbsup:


 Richard helped my son get in back years ago. Now if the thread starter can not get the information you need please PM me and I will give you what little data I have.


----------

